
Ask HN: How did they get my email? - cx42net
Hi,<p>I was searching for an image on google and went to Price Minister (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.priceminister.com&#x2F;) on the specific product page of what I was looking for.<p>I shared the image to a friend and closed all the tab related to my search.<p>Half an hour after, I received an email from Price Minister suggesting me to buy or sell that specific product I viewed.<p>Now I know this is kind of &quot;normal&quot; for a e-commerce shop, but what is really interesting&#x2F;troubling is that, even though I have an account with the correct email :<p>* I did not logged in that website since at least 2 years
* I formatted my computer a few times since the last time I connected to Price Minister
* The IP provided by my ISP is changing in a week basis
* I took a look on their website, I&#x27;m not logged in (of course!)<p>That&#x27;s the reason I&#x27;m turning to you.<p>Do you know how they did to know it was me ?!<p>Thank you for your insights. I believe they will be interesting !
======
dangrossman
Among other things, they're using Criteo Email, which can supposedly identify
an e-mail address for up to 30% of a site's unregistered traffic.

[http://www.criteo.com/what-we-do/products/](http://www.criteo.com/what-we-
do/products/)

You'll find that, along with a dozen other marketing/tracking related
products, by observing all the JavaScript tags the site loads through your
browser's network inspector. You won't find some of them in the HTML source
because they're using tag managers to inject additional script tags into the
page after it's loaded.

~~~
ericmo
That's very creep. Would adblocker stop that kind of script injection?

~~~
cx42net
There is a nice article in LifeHacker that may come in handy for the problem
here : [http://lifehacker.com/the-best-browser-extensions-that-
prote...](http://lifehacker.com/the-best-browser-extensions-that-protect-your-
privacy-479408034)

I personnaly went with Disconnect
([https://disconnect.me/](https://disconnect.me/) \-
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacaf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacafpbcihiomhlakheieifhpjdfeo/related)
) but the LifeHacker post is a must read imho.

